Ask HN: What are companies whose main product is on the Apple Watch? - Nuance
======
runjake
You'll have to further explain what you mean? Plenty of companies have an
Apple Watch app for their main iOS application product?

Companies whose main product _is_ an Apple Watch app? I don't know of anyone
substantial. That's madness, at present.

You have small single-person pseudo-companies doing some small things, like
the third-party attempt at a Spotify Watch app, but nothing serious.

